# Fertility tests with GP



## LemonSponge (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I'm at the research stage and may decide to try DIUI next year. I read it's best to try to get some fertility tests done with your GP, but please could anyone advise how long the results take and what are the most common tests to be done? My GP is not the easiest to deal with and i think she might be quite judgemental on me being single and opting for this route.

Trying to work out time scales and i guess it's best to get fertility tests done before i have my initial consultation with a clinic? I'm thinking LWC will be most likely choice for me.

Thank you.


----------



## Lillia (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi LemonSponge,
It can be a good idea to get some tests done at your GP, but i wouldn't get them done too early or you run the risk that they will expire before you need them. There is also no guarantee that your GP will agree to do any of them for you... Mine did nothing!

In terms of fertility tests, a lot of clinics will want you to have a FSH, LH, oestradiol & AMH blood test. AMH won't be done by the GP. All of these are blood tests that take under a week to get the results back for. You will also need screening for HIV & hepatitis (again blood tests that only take a few days). My clinic also needed a rubella blood test, CMV status, chlamydia swab, and up to date cervical smear. It can be quite an expensive process so definitely worth trying to get on the right side of your GP! You will also need to have your Fallopian tubes checked if you are going for IUI, I had previously had surgery so this was done, but I don't know that you would get this done via the GP.

Definitely worth doing all of this before your first appointment, but as I said before, don't do it too soon. I have just had to get all of mine done for a second time as they are a year old.

Good luck!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Lemonsponge, wishing you lots of luck in your journey xx

I'm not single, so please excuse me replying but my GP was also very unsupportive. Mine was a woman too, it's so sad that you feel you should get at least an inkling from another woman but I think that they can let their personal thoughts influence professionalism.  My GP decided that I should settle for just my step children at my age  

I wasn't in a good place when I saw her and she knocked me hugely.  I wasted over 6 months because I was scared to go back.  The beauty of a surgery with multiple doctors though (hopefully that's what you have) is that you can try another doctor.  I did that and found one who was sympathetic this time.  I had the full suite of tests too, including AMH.  We paid for our HIV and some extra tests privately through the NHS, I just asked for the blood tests that we needed and paid the lab when they invoiced.

I agree with Lillia in that they can all change significantly in a short space of time.  You might run the risk of things changing if you have them done early, but at least if you do then it might help shape your plans and give you a better idea more quickly about what sort of treatment you need (so price!).

I hope that it all works out for you xx


----------



## MrsMoorhen (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Lemonsponge,

My female GP, apart from being a lazy so-and-so, is also not very supportive and quite judgemental. I broached the subject with her back in February, of what I was planning to do and she kept repeating "as a single woman", duh, yes! I'm 40yrs old and single, she knows this already, but that shouldn't stop me from becoming a mum. 

As a result, I haven't told her that I've been to the LWC twice. I just came back from my second appointment today. I find the LWC really great, personally, and a whole lot better than Bristol BCRM who, because I am overweight, wouldn't even give me the time of day. Felt utterly humiliated by them. But the LWC have been fantastic. Yes, I need to continue losing weight to get down to a BMI of 35 or less, but they've been very supportive. I've had my AMH blood test results today and my antral follicle count, but they gave me a list of the other blood tests I need to have before my treatment can start. Now for me, I have to lose weight first, as the tests need to be fresh (within 3 months old I think before treatment), but when I'm ready, I'll be biting the bullet and asking my bigoted GP for them (I may need to pay for them still). The tests they want you to do, is really to check your sexual health, HIV, clamidia etc. Nothing to worry about. But yes, I'd definitely not do any tests until you're ready to go forward. Hope that helps honey.   xx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm also single embarking on this journey, I've also had a consultation at LWC and can't start treatment straight away as have two cysts on my ovary which they want to see go down before starting (as I want to do egg sharing). So they've told me to come back for another scan in two months so decided these two months will be spent getting my GP on side and trying to get some of the tests done at the GP's (and if they won't then at least the STI one's at a GUM clinic). Have my appointment booked for 23rd May so wish me luck...xx


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Lemon sponge,  just wondered why your GP needs to know you are going it alone?  I am not sure that is her business!  Hopefully you can see a different doctor like Molly said!  I would just go and see someone and say you have been trying to get pregnant for a while and would like the blood tests, and get as many as you can on NHS as once you start paying they cost hundreds of pounds each!  Definitely worth getting FSH, LH, AMH and progesterone for starters (annoyingly they are done on different days so can't just do a job lot).  Ideally you should get HIV, Hep B & C, Rubella immunity and any others your clinic request.  My GP was such an **** he told my DH and I there was no funding for fertility in our county and so we basically wasted about another year and a couple of grand before the private clinic told us we fulfilled all the criteria for NHS.  It was very frustrating.  Most of the tests are considered valid for 12 months, some for 2 years but it slightly depends on your age.  Good luck! X


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Mrs Moor Hen - are you a South West person?  We have a solo mum meet up occasionally so pm me your email address if you are somewhere around Bristol & I'll let you know when we meet- we have thinkers, tryers, mummies to be & mummies in our group so you'd be very welcome. x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just thought I'd share a positive message about going to GP's. I had my appointment this morning with my GP and she couldn't have been more supportive. She said she thought what I was doing was fantastic and agreed to do any test she could order which when she looked was all except AMH. Feel so positive again about the whole thing.xx


----------

